# My Sabrina



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

My Sabrina was such a beautiful and special cat. She entered my life 20 years ago and graced me with 20 years of friendship and comfort. I was only 22 years old when my now ex husband and I met Sabrina. She was living with my ex husband's brother, who was not a nice man. We found out that Sabrina had been taken from her mom cat too early...at only 4 weeks old. She was being treated very roughly and had some unspeakable things done to her. My ex husband (this is before we were even married) and I could not let this go on and we told his brother we wanted Sabrina. He was glad to be rid of her. I made a promise to that tiny grey kitten the day we took her home. I promised her that she would know only love from that day forward. Looking back, I think I did a good job of keeping that promise because that cat lived the most spoiled life imaginable. She was so terrified when she came home and did not come out from under the bed for two weeks. Little by little, she came to trust me. Over the years, my little grey kitty trusted nobody else. When I had visitors, she hid from them or sat atop the floor to ceiling cat tree bought for her. She was with me through so much...my marriage and then my divorce, several moves to different apartments, some debilitating depressive episodes, the life and death of my Italian greyhound named Tara, the death of my other cat named Ginger and the introduction of my present Italian greyhounds, Allie and Riley. Sabrina was a pro at dealing with the dogs. She could raise one paw to let them know they were overstepping boundaries but she also cuddled with them. The vet visits were difficult for this once abused kitty, so I paid a vet to come to the house for her and made the vet agree that I could hold her for shots so she would not be restrained by a stranger. She couldn't tolerate that. Sabrina was so affectionate with me and loved it when I kissed her forehead. If I laid on my back, she would walk up and bang her forehead into my lips for a kiss. When kidney failure was no longer treatable and I felt she was beginning to suffer, I made that most difficult decision and called the vet for a final housecall. Sabrina passed away peacefully last month in my arms and with Allie and Riley on either side of her. We all miss her. I will see you again at the Bridge, my love.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

A wonderful tribute for a wonderful friend. Sabrina's life started rough, but became one where she lived every day basking in the love she felt. Thanks for sharing. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

You gave Sabrina a wonderful life. RIP sweet Sabrina.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

So sad. crying.... I feel your loss. It is not easy to lose one of our fur babies. Sounds like she had an amazing life!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

It was clear that Sabrina had your love and comfort and visa versa. RIP Sabrina. Thank you for rescuing her.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Deb, (((HUGS))) There are Bonds that can never be broken, you will meet Sabrina again...
Bless you for giving her The Last Great Gift of Love, that any of us can give one of our beloved furbabies...
Your Heart took on her pain, so she could finally be pain free, and Running at The Bridge now...
She'll have lots of company there, and she'll know, she no longer needs to fear anything...
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words, everyone. I truly believe that I will see Sabrina again because it wouldn't be heaven if my pets were not there to greet me. And yes, Sharon, that last great gift of love is excruciating to give, but it is given with heart. I have had to make the decision to end two furry lives and no decision has ever been harder. Never would I allow them to suffer though.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry Deb.  You clearly had a very special bond with Sabrina, who was a beautiful girl. From that tough start in life, it's amazing that she lived to be 20, but she did with your love and care. Sending you big hugs.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh such a wonderful tribute you have written. Sabrina had a much loved life after a horrible start and it sounds like she also paid this back with that wonderful and unconditional love they give. Enjoy your time at the rainbow bridge Sabrina and hugs to you DebS


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Today is one year since Sabrina left the earth. I got a Facebook notification letting me know it has been a year since I posted my goodbye to her. That was so very painful to write on the day she died. Although Amelia has done wonders in terms of healing my heart, I still miss Sabrina's unique ways. She was one in a million and I hope with everything that I have that I made one thing clear to her....she was safe and loved in my care.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What a wonderful love story and to Sabrina you were her saving angel. And as it happens, the fur friends outlast human relationships. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Sabrina knew exactly that she was loved and safe with you. What a gift you gave! 20 years of giving and loving, and being trusted all the way to the end.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hugs to you Deb. Sabrina will always be a part of you. After 20 years together, nothing can break the bond between you. While she waits to see you again, she's romping at the Rainbow Bridge, with all of the other kitties, telling them what a great and spoiled life she had with you.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, Sabrina had such a blessed life with you! A rough start, but 20 years of bliss must have been wonderful.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

DebS said:


> Today is one year since Sabrina left the earth. I got a Facebook notification letting me know it has been a year since I posted my goodbye to her. That was so very painful to write on the day she died. Although Amelia has done wonders in terms of healing my heart, I still miss Sabrina's unique ways. She was one in a million and I hope with everything that I have that I made one thing clear to her....she was safe and loved in my care.


Deb, it doesn't matter how much time has passed, they have a part of our heart, always.

It will be 4 years (4!!! ) in August since I had to send my Blues on ahead, and then come Oct, my Rhythm, 10 weeks apart. 

To this day, I LOVE LOVE and MISS MISS them. My life has gone on with the sister they left behind, Harmony, and the new one that came along, Cricket. We all know that no pet can replace another, but each new one finds it's own special spot in our souls. Love is never lost, it never diminishes, but it does expand to include others.

HUGS to you. From your posts, I can tell that the furry ones that cross your threshold are very fortunate.


----------

